# Sentinel?



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

For anyone who uses Sentinel (or knows more about it than I do).......
Does it only prevent development of flea eggs or does it kill adults as well?
I'm trying to find something out there that's good for heartworm AND flea protection that isn't chock full of chemicals.

I ask because I'm currently using Natural Defense flea/tick on Lacey, and while I like the all-natural ingredients, I HATE the bright yellow stain she gets all over her from it and the terrible pine tree smell that never seems to go away (even with professional grooming). I don't want to deal with that again next month. It's really really awful stuff :foxes15:

She's only 3lbs, so I'm sort of limited on what I can use for heartworm protection, I think. Help?!


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

It doesn't kill adults. Just prevents them from laying eggs or kills the eggs (don't recall which.)

I have 2 other dogs (8 and 6, respectively. Both about 9 lbs. each)...I think between the 2 of them, over all these years, I've seen maybe 3 fleas. And they are white/light fawn colored, so we would see them. And they get 4-5 walks a day, in public areas where lots of other dogs walk/play. So their exposure to fleas is high.

I highly recommend it, and our 4.5 mo., 3.5 lb. baby Cali has already had her 2nd monthly dose. No problems.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

p.s. once they've hit 2 lb., Sentinel tabs can be used. (I think it's a different strength then what my 2 older adults get, but I'm not sure.)


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I use revolution on Bijoux. She is 8 lbs tho but I really trust the brand. If -heaven forbid- your little girl gets heart worm them will pay for the treatment.

I don't think it is all natural but I only treat Bijoux from June until october which is heartworm season here


----------

